

European Parliament Member: Get Your Money Out While You Can [video] - brownbat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0OCcjz4lfU&t=184

======
brownbat
Actual "get your money out" quote around 2:02.

Note: I know "world news" is usually not threshold, but the Cypriot bailout
seems like a fresh rubicon for the EU (albeit one of several recently).

